# Socket operation on nonsocket: JVM_Bind



## MrSandman (15. Feb 2005)

Ich bin ganz neu im Netzwerk programmieren, doch gleich am anfang, bei den einfachsten sachen geht der äger schon los:
Ich habe folgende datei verfasst:


```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;

class MulClient
{
public static void main( String args[] ) throws IOException
{
Socket server = new Socket("localhost", 1044 );
}
}
```

Aber wenn ich die compilierte datei ausführen will, kommt folgende exception:

Exception in thread "main" java.net.SocketException: Socket operation on nonsocket: JVM_Bind
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketBind(Native Method)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(PlainSocketImpl.java:359)
at java.net.Socket.bind(Socket.java:553)
at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:363)
at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:178)
at MulClient.main(MulClient.java:8)

das gleich problem tritt auch bei dem server auf:


```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;

public class MulServer
{
  public static void main( String args[] ) throws IOException
  {
    ServerSocket server = new ServerSocket( 1044 );

    while ( true )
    {
      Socket client = server.accept();

      InputStream  in  = client.getInputStream();
      OutputStream out = client.getOutputStream();

      int start = in.read();
      int end = in.read();

      int result = start * end;
      out.write( result );

      client.close();
    }
  }
}
```

ich habe auf der MS developer site zu dem winsocket error  was gefunden, nur verstehe nicht richtig was es heißt:
_An operation was attempted on something that is not a socket. Either the socket handle parameter did not reference a valid socket, or for select, a member of an fd_set was not valid._

könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?

Habe JDK 5.0 und JRE 5.0 sowie windows xp prof sp1 und ne firewall kerio personal firewall, sowie ie 6 sp1 und bin mim rechner hinterm router.

Schon mal danke für eure hilfe.

MfG MrSandman[/i][/code]


----------



## youssef (15. Feb 2005)

hallo

ich habe den server getestet und habe keine Fehler bekommen. 
den Client habe ich so erweitert und das funktioniert.



```
public static void main( String args[] ) throws IOException 
{ 
Socket server = new Socket("localhost", 1044 );
InputStream  in  = server.getInputStream(); 
OutputStream out = server.getOutputStream();
out.write(3);
out.write(4);
int result = in.read();
System.out.println("result:" + result);
in.close();
out.close();
server.close();
}
```

Gruss
Youssef


----------



## MrSandman (15. Feb 2005)

Hi,

danke man, dass du den code getestet hast....!

Doch eines würde mich interessieren, warum will der richtige server nicht auf meinem PC laufen?


Was soll das?


Hast du da eine idee? (speziell bezüglich der vorhanden software - s.o. ???)
Was noch is Symantec antivirus 2005...wobei wurmschutz aus ist!


Danke schonmal!

MfG MrSandman


----------



## youssef (15. Feb 2005)

Hallo

ich kann auch leider zu  der Fehlermeldung  nichts sagen.
lass mal den server auf einen anderen Port laufen und prüf ob das port nicht gesperrt ist und dass es von eine andere anwendung verwendet wird.


Gruss
Youssef


----------

